# Life of Pi



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2012)

So I saw the ad for this movie at the end of an Angry Video Game Nerd vid and was immediately interested. It's based on a novel so of course, people are already crying about it not be exact word for word page by page like even Hollywood has an infinite budget. I think the movie looks absolutely beautiful and even if it doesn't follow the book (which I have never heard of until this trailer) I still think it could be one great original flick. It's very surreal and pleasing to the eyes based on the trailer and the story has a rather Disney feel to it. I'm not some big movie so I get my hopes up rather easy for things that look appealing, but if Dredd did well, I bet this can too.

I'm gonna go see it. I love stuff like this.

[video=youtube;j9Hjrs6WQ8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9Hjrs6WQ8M[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 3, 2012)

Wasn't Dredd rated highly, but ultimately a flop?

I like how it says "This December", with an annotation that says "In Cinemas 23 November"

The lack of character talking also has me highly suspicious.

It looks more in line with a Documentary feel, even though it's obviously got supernatural stuff going on. I think I'll pass >_> Another coming-of-age type story, woo :v


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Wasn't Dredd rated highly, but ultimately a flop?
> 
> I like how it says "This December", with an annotation that says "In Cinemas 23 November"
> 
> ...



Dredd got 77% 7/10 across the board. It was praised for doing what it was supposed to do as a gritty comic movie and not being absolutely stupid like the old one. It was definitely not "oh my god movie of the decade", but far _far_ from flopping. Everyone I know loved it. imdb and RT gave it good scores.


----------



## Aldino (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd see this too, its been a while since I read the book but I remember it being really good. I'll have to go read it again before this comes out. Overall I think it will turn out to be pretty good, I hope..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 3, 2012)

I actually enjoyed the book, if you can believe that.


----------



## Viridis (Oct 3, 2012)

I enjoyed the book, however, I'll wait for a couple of weeks after its release.  I'd rather not go and see a major flop of a movie, even if the book was good.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

Walking into to this one blind, as I've never read the book or anything. I must say I have high expectations for this one, just look at the visuals!! Beautiful skys, that CGI is a 9/10 and shot excellently to boot. 

The thing that really draws me in about this is the 2 character thing it seems to have going. Not too common anymore and I can't wait to see the oddessy in theatres.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 3, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Dredd got 77% 7/10 across the board. It was praised for doing what it was supposed to do as a gritty comic movie and not being absolutely stupid like the old one. It was definitely not "oh my god movie of the decade", but far _far_ from flopping. Everyone I know loved it. imdb and RT gave it good scores.



That's still pretty damn good for only grossing half of what their budget was (~45m budget, only made back ~22m), and being a remake, and being a remake of an otherwise so-terrible-people-aren't-even-sure-if-it's-funny movie.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Walking into to this one blind, as I've never read the book or anything. I must say I have high expectations for this one, just look at the visuals!! Beautiful skys, that CGI is a 9/10 and shot excellently to boot.
> 
> The thing that really draws me in about this is the 2 character thing it seems to have going. Not too common anymore and I can't wait to see the oddessy in theatres.



I'm not at all sure on story, so I'm really only going for the spectacle this time.


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Oct 3, 2012)

AYO im into that pop philosophy im so enlightened with the products and the brands 

check it out theres this tiger on a boat what a ~*WaCkY*~ adventure


----------

